# GAME 64: Celtics (34-29) at Bobcats (12-49)



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

Question: What do you get when you have a game featuring one team that is 12 deep with NBA talent, including two all-stars, a future hall-of-famer, and a sixth man of the year candidate, and the second team is a 12-49 expansion team?

Answer:







*JUSTIN REED BABY!!!*

The Celtics met and thuroughly dismissed the Bobcats ten days ago on Friday, March 4th. Ricky Davis was the lone Celtic who played over thirty minutes with 33. Davis also led the team in scoring with 18 points, 5 boards, two steals, and a block. Antoine Walker had a terrific game with 18 points, 8 boards, and two blocks, while shooting 7-12 from the field and 3-4 from the line. Marcus Banks went for 13 on 5-8 shooting. Mark Blount had 11 and 5 offensive boards. Delonte West had 11 and 8 boards. Gary Payton was the sixth Celtic in double figures with 10 points, 4 assists, and 2 steals in his long awaited and emotional return to Boston.* Paul Pierce went 4 for 4 to get his 8 points. And MY MAN, Justin Reed (BABY!!!) had 4 points on 2-7 shooting to go with three boards in 16 minutes.

* To clarify, I was at that game. When they introduced Payton, they flashed a graphic on the jumbotron that said, "Welcome back GP!" The announcer said, "At point guard, lets welcome back G-P, Gary Payton!" I was thinking to myself, "He was gone for three games, lets get serious here."

The Bobcats in that Friday night beating were led by Jason Hart's 13 points and 6 assists. Emeka Okafor had 12 points and 10 boards as well as two blocks. Okafor, a Celtic fan favorite from his UConn days, shot 5-8 from the field, but also had five turnovers. Keith Bogans had 11 points, 6 assists, 6 boards, and 2 steals in a solid effort. Gerald Wallace had 10 points and three boards, but was thuroughly shook by a Paul Pierce crossover in the first quarter. Team Bob shot 38.8% from the floor and 59.3% from the line, but did go 6-12 from beyond the arc.

On Fox Sports New England, Tommy Heinsohn said that this was a trap game. It really is. As Heinsohn said, after a huge win, or two consecutive huge wins at home, going on the road, against a crap team (I appologize Bobcat fans, but your team is what it is), can set you up for a huge let down. Our boys will need to come out with the same emotion and effort that they go against the Pistons and the Wizards with to win this one. In the past, I would think this would be a problem. With Walker back, I don't see the Celtics falling into this trap.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

lol, good ol' justin reed. Anyways, i see us handling them. "Every games like a playoff game". 112-97 Celtics

GO C'S!


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

Charlotte should give us a run tonight, especially on their court, but the C's are way too hot right now and will have a good game tonight, i'm looking for Antoine to explode.. Celtics 105 Bobcats 90


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

115-100 celts


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

119-102 

Celtics


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I just got back from the dining hall to see that the Celtics are up 30-20 with 2:30 left on the clock. Make that 33-20 after a Walker three. We've made 12 straight. And now its 35-22 and the C's have hit 13 straight FGs. We might see Justin Reed get some first half minutes.

It also appears as though Pierce is back to taking it strong and looking to finish and sell a few posters in the process. I'm thinking the old Pierce is back. No more of that flailing around, screaming and trying to get a call crap. Pierce is dunking on some gentlemen.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Celts are shooting 75% and on pace for a 164-112 win....hey it could happin


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

What did I miss?


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

C's looking tough, playing very good so far.
43-35 now, with 10:00 to go in the 2nd.. looks like bobcats aren't going down easily


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Matt Carroll has played like 3 minutes and he already has 7 points.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damn, Cats are on an 11-2 to start the 2nd. They are only down two now.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

we're now up 7


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Has there been a game this year where Blount *hasn't* gotten a 3 second call?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carroll is just killing the C's right now, they need to find a way to stop him.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

hmmm, thos pesky turnovers


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Anima where have u been, i was worried u wouldnt show up


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's are shooting 71% :jawdrop:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Anima where have u been, i was worried u wouldnt show up


I had to make dinner but I'm here now.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tie game 

The Cat's are out scoring the C's 22-9 so far in the 2nd.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Now the Cats are up 4 

The C's need to start scoring if they want this to be a close game going into half time.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Three by Ricky and a layup by PP. C's now up 1. 

Carroll hits another shot. Cats up 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carroll has two fouls. The C's should attack him and try for that 3rd so they can get him out of the game.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

were up 1 now


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef layup, Carroll miss, Payton layup. C's up 1.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

sweet jesus, i havent seen this much scoring in a long time. I just wish the bocats werent doing so much of it :/


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's already have 5 players (Walker, PP, Allen, GP, and Ricky) in double digits.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Perk and West in for Raef & PP to make sure they don't get their 3rd's. 

Perk with a slam. C's up 1.

Tech on Rivers, Knight hits the FT. 

Tied at half time, 68-68.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

are you seious wow 5 players in double didgets never happins in the 1st half


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

It's halftime...

Pierce : 11 pts, 6 assist, 3 reb
Walker : 14 pts, 4 assist, 4 reb
Payton : 10 pts, 2 assist
Allen : 11 pts
Davis : 12 pts, 3 assist, 3 reb

We're shooting 70%

And we're tied...


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

If we could hold on to the ball we'd be alright...
Terrible decisions with the ball in the 2nd quarter.. We better get our heads in this game... 

Al played what 2 mins then got taken out ?
I didn't see him do anything wrong, Other than he bit on the pumpfake by Allen.... Hope he see's more time during the second half.

Great shooting by our squad though.. Very impressed with Tony Allen..
Knocking down his jumpers.. Very nice..

PdP


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

very balanced scoring for the C's glad to see it, and i'm not totally suprised it's tied 68-68 at the half, i knew that it would be a high scoring game and that the bobcats would give us a fight tonight on their homecourt..

something funny about this too, right now the halftime score tonight is higher than the Detroit game last night.. hahah kinda pathetic.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bsktbllplayr25 said:


> very balanced scoring for the C's glad to see it, and i'm not totally suprised it's tied 68-68 at the half, i knew that it would be a high scoring game and that the bobcats would give us a fight tonight on their homecourt..
> 
> something funny about this too, right now the halftime score tonight is higher than the Detroit game last night.. hahah kinda pathetic.


Not quite as pathetic has the fact Det only scored 6 points in the 4th and still won.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

thats the second time the bobcats have blatantly held one of our guys down and still a no call


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Where a minutes into the game and no one as scored?!?!?!

Kidding, kidding. 

Okafor with a jumper, Cats up two.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

Pierce is looking for a triple double tonight, he's tearing down boards...

tie game, 70-70


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA with his 3rd. 

Knight missed a jumper.

Knight with his 1st foul.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP with a jumper. Tied.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

T on Knight, PP made the FT.

Up 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tawn with a jumper, up 3.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

3 up


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

TA with his 4th, Ricky in.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Bogans with a floating jumper. Up 1.

Okafor with a jumper, down 1.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky with a 3. 

Shooting foul on PP, Bogans makes both.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky layup. Up 2.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Okafor with his 4th. Ely/Allen should come in for him after the timeout.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

PP makes both, up 4.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tawn layup, up 6.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's FG% is down to a miniscule 58%


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

we're flirtin w/ 90 points in the 3rd quarter!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef with a tip in. Up 8.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

we're pullin away


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

At this pace the C's should reach 120 with ease.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

aweful call!!!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tech on Twan, Knight missed the FT.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kapono with a three. :curse:

C's lead down to 3.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Foul on Marcus, Carroll makes both.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

this game is closer then i thought it was gunna be


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

End of 3rd. C's up 1 but they reallllllllly need to win by 5. :gopray:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Big Al with his first basket. C's up 3.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

2 technicals on the cats coach... who ever it is


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Two techs on the Bobcats coach, he's gone.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Blount with a layup. Up 6.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky for 3!!!!

Up 9 with 8:15 left.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

apparently the refs noticed the score like I did at halftime, and then decided to make a call on every bit of contact to limit the scoring in the second half.

Good Strategy...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Ricky with a jumper, up 11!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knight with a layup, Big Al miss, foul on Jefferson.

C's up 9.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

banks gets fouled after the steal


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Clear path foul on Bogans, Marcus makes the FT. Up 10.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Brezec with a turnaround after a Banks miss.

C's lead down to 8.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Tawn with a layup. 

Lead back up to 10.

Okafor miss.

Blount slam.

Up 12.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Okafor fallow dunk, back down to 11.

Ricky jumper, back up 13.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Another dunk by Okafor, down to 11.

PP misses a 3.

Walker picks up his 4th foul.

Knight jumper, down to a 9 point lead.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

GP miss, Raef picks up his 4th.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

RD is shooting 12-15 :jawdrop:


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knight with a jumper, down to 7.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

Now 5


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Knight fouled, he makes both. Lead down to 5...


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

down to 5


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker layup, Knight layup, Raef 3.

Back up 8!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

The C's now have 6 (PP, Allen, Walker, GP, Ricky, and Raef) players in double digits


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Kapono with a three. :curse:

Back down to 5...


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Walker for 3!!!

Back up 8!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Raef for 3!

Up 11!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Carroll fouled, makes both. 

Lead down to 9.


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

we are on fire!!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

C's WIN!

Final score is 119-110.


----------



## toolatetoride (Mar 12, 2005)

good win guys, the refs were awful again and we still pulled it out. Thats 8 of our last 9, but whose counting?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Player of the game, Tawn or Ricky?


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

excellent easy win guys


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

Anima said:


> Player of the game, Tawn or Ricky?


walker


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Anima with the play by play. 

These refs suck, as well as last nights.

Anyone seen Mark Blount? Damn, he surprised himself. 

aqua award: Ricky Davis.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Nice game 'Toine and Ricky D i love it


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine is the player of the game. He is the only reason why we took those spurts to win the game, especially in the forth quarter, when he sparked the run by making two threes. He also had nine boards and five assists (with only two turnovers). Ricky was fantastic at scoring and did have four assists, but without Antoine, I don't see how we would've won this game (which was too close).


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

its seemed that walker has made everyone better... even blount... i didnt think i would ever say that


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Good, not great win. Would've like to seen a wire to wire blow out after shooting lights out in the first quarter, but TO's by the second unit killed the momentum.

Great game all around though


lovin' the swaggar these guys are developin'. Its a confident group who is fearless and believes that they are the best team on the floor everytime they take the court.

Let's keep it up

Take down the Raps at the Gawden on Wednesday!!!


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

banner17 said:


> Take down the Raps at the *Gawden *on Wednesday!!!


 :cheers: That sounds good :clap:


----------



## Bsktbllplayr25 (Feb 10, 2005)

like i said antoine showed up tonight with a very good game, knocking down even a few 3's, then ricky had a great shooting night and helped put this one away, along with a full cast of contributors and we had many guys in double figures, even mark blount who played well tonight. great win on the road even against an expansion team that is fairly decent and tonight the refs clearly weren't on our side. i look forward to coming back to a rocking fleetcenter.. i dunno what it's called anymore.. but yeah, should be good.


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

Good win but the defense scares me. Celtics need not slack off on D.


----------



## Piston-PiercePower (Nov 20, 2004)

I was hoping it wouldn't be so close. Haha, at least they covered the spread. What was up with it being the Celtics by 4??


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Spelling Lesson*

First of all, the word is SWAGGER. With an "E." And yes, the Celtics have it. And yes, Antoine is the reason.

But no, Antoine did not have 2 turnovers. He had 4. He does turn it over a lot, and you can see on celtics.com a breakdown of his statistical value to the team. 

But Antoine is about more than statistics. This team believes now. There is no player of the game, though. We turned it over 22 times and were embarassing on defense, again. Better tighten up against Toronto, or they'll beat us again.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

Anyone notice how in the games he's played in Boston, Walker has averaged just under three 3-pt attempts per game? Under OB, he was averaging almost 7 if I remember correctly. I always thought it was the system and not the player that resulted in the number of 3's taken. Walker fits in well with this system and now he's playing in the post a lot more where he belongs. Still missing some easy layups while making the hard ones, though. That puzzles me.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm glad for the win but they gave us more trouble than they should have. Our defense is pourous....we need to clamp down on the other end of the court. 
The good news though, that makes 8 of our last 9 and we are souring up the Eastern Conference standings at breakneck speed :rocket: We need to keep the momentum going.
I was hoping for more time for Perk in this game and Agoo's buddy Justin too :sigh: oh well, maybe against Toronto.


----------

